# Decorative doily



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.thecanconverter.com/store/index.php



Opps, sorry not really what you wanted.


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

medallion?


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I was having a senior moment.


----------

